# Mechanical PE reference books & DVDs for sale



## dave-ohio (Dec 24, 2010)

1. Steam Tables (SI UNITS)- Thermodynamic Properties of Water including Vapor, Liquid, &amp; Solids Keenan &amp; Keyes ISBN 0-89464-685-0 New $70.00 Asking $40.00

2. Shigley's Mechanical Engineering Design, 8th ed. (SI Units) ISBN: 0070668612 New $75 Asking $45

3. 2000 ASHREA Handbook ? HVAC Systems &amp; Equipment IP Ed.

2001 ASHREA Handbook ? Fundamentals IP Ed.

2002 ASHREA Handbook ? Refrigeration IP Ed.

2003 ASHREA Handbook ? HVAC Application IP Ed. Asking $220.00

4. ASME PE Exam review DVDs (16 DVDs &amp; 1 CD of notes) New $695.00 Asking $350.00


----------

